# An open tuning composition



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

YouTube - After the Clouds

This is a composition I wrote for solo acoustic guitar, the tuning is CFCGAC. I've been trying my hand at some Michael Hedges-esque style of guitar, let me know what you think


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that. I hope that you keep at it and develop your own voice.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice job Brigham.......I don't often listen/watch entire Utube videos but thoroughly enjoyed all 6 minutes and change of yours. Keep at ér.

Regards,


----------

